# Saturday's trip-bigeyes, yellows, mahi



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran the cockpit for some buddies on a private boat on the 31st. Original plan was to do an overnighter, but called the trip in the afternoon. Finished with 17 bigeye to 110 pounds, 2 yellows, one dorado. Released another half dozen or so boatside in the name of conservation. Only got one shitty cell pic but some awesome video of the strikes and some cockpit chaos, including two quads (got all 8 fish in the boat).


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Where in that pic is the 110# bigeye??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats funny. You act like you know what a 110 pound bigeye even looks like


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Thats funny. You act like you know what a 110 pound bigeye even looks like


Maybe you can ask downtime or Captain Jon Pinney if I know anything about bigeyes. Maybe Captian Jon Can show you his captain license so yo can know what one of them look like. 

You have no friends here woody everyone knows you are a fake and an idiot, not to mention you are full of shit.... You have proved It again in this post...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL. I think it's that green and yellow fish in the middle. Prove me wrong!! I'm waiting...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You idiot, if those tunas are 110 then that Mahi is 80..... You are a fool.....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeez, if I woulda known my mahi was 80 pounds, I wouldnt have fileted him! Dangit!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dang....

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Why all the ball busting all the time??? I may not know everyones offshore skill level, but why wreck a thread of bluewater productivity when someone puts one up?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

samoajoe said:


> Why all the ball busting all the time??? I may not know everyones offshore skill level, but why wreck a thread of bluewater productivity when someone puts one up?


Agreed, this crap is getting old. I am sure more people are interested in this thread than not.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice haul of fish for sure!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That dolphin Is the size I hoarsed in
On a huge trolling reel for marlin.ha

Nice catch! Keep it up


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

head kned said:


> agreed, this crap is getting old. I am sure more people are interested in this thread than not.



i doubt it!!


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

*Venice Update- Pelagic Charters*

The fishing in Venice right now can be described as “awesome” to say the least. With the warmer temps we have been experiencing for the past couple of weeks the fish have really pushed forward into a late spring/early summer pattern. The tuna really seem to be everywhere. Fish are at the floaters as well as on the shelf and sometimes north of the shelf. Pogies have been plentiful some days and hard to get on others. There is more live bait showing up offshore everyday. Monday we had little “cracks” we found under some giant patches of grass which made for killer tuna baits. Tuna are starting to really beat up on the poppers. We have had some killer visuals with the Frenzy Popper. No real color making a difference. At mach 1 attack mode, all a tuna sees is a silhouette. The dolphins have already showed up and that is a “tale, tale” sign of very good things to come. Several blues have been seen as well as a few caught. I bumped into one about a week ago that was pushing 500lbs plus. She came up in the yellows and decided she wanted one for lunch. Water displacement was unreal. My beloved little wahoo are still around and have been taking x-raps as well as ilander/ballyhoo combo’s. We filmed a shoot for Louisiana Outdoor Adventures this past Monday and stumbled into a killer line 10 miles out and never left it for most of the day. There were a lot of wahoo, Snakes to 45lbs or so. I will let you guys now when it airs. It will definitely have some funnies on there. Lots of farmed bites, etc… Good stuff though. If you ever thought about coming to Venice, this is a time to do so. I still have a few days left this month as well as a few in May and June. If anyone would like to get a jump start on the fall run in October, now is a good time. I have a few dates in October around the full moon left but I suspect they won’t last long. I have a few photos and a little video. Pardon the language on the video. Please give us a call to book your next trip in Venice. Oh, you can now follow me on Face book. Just search William Wall and go to my timeline. Check out the videos and keep up with all the good stuff and dock side humor. Thanks. 

Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters
Venice, La
F/V ALL IN 
1.225.454.5365
[email protected]
www.pelagicchartersllc.com


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Woody, I am sorry. I pressed the wrong button. Good job on the big-eyes.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Not bad Wood's. Good luck this weekend....We will be at the funeral ,errr, wedding!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

captain william wall said:


> Woody, I am sorry. I pressed the wrong button. Good job on the big-eyes.


doh!




superchicken said:


> Not bad Wood's. Good luck this weekend....We will be at the funeral ,errr, wedding!


 
haha the fish funeral?! been hosting a few of those lately!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

*quick video clip*

see new thread


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> doh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mid May will be the mother of fish funerals!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> Why all the ball busting all the time??? I may not know everyones offshore skill level, but why wreck a thread of bluewater productivity when someone puts one up?


lets see he is a compulsive liar! he went to 2 captains and asked how they rig their swordfish baits...that a problem nope, but he then gets on here and writes a 4 paragraph spread on how to rig them and he has been doing it that way for years and learned it all on his own. He has been kicked out and banned from orange beach marina for partying and sleeping on other peoples boat without their knowledge. He has talked down to so many people in the hunting thread about them shooting un-mature deer and wrong for doing it and they should have better management of their land...thats just a small list the douche roid bag has done!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

these personal vendetta's are really getting old.......

it's pot and kettle but some of y'alls parents must have never taught you if you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all....

this two yrs of bickering between y'all is turning into charlie brown's teacher


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

brnbser said:


> these personal vendetta's are really getting old.......



I agree, I wish y'all could "take it outside" and leave it off the forum.

Robert


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree. If you don't like my reports, guess what? You don't have to read em! And you sure as hell don't have to comment on em. I know you guys hate it when I catch fish, but may as well get used to it.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

MSYellowfin said:


> I agree, I wish y'all could "take it outside" and leave it off the forum.
> 
> Robert


X2


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That's a big ass dolphin ...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Least hes been killing so Tuna while we all dream about it! Good catch!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good catch woody thanks for the post. I see some big INS out there St the rig and just wished the company let us fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't know Woody Woods from Woody Woodpecker but I've seen pics of him holding some big ol fish so, unless he has a pass from Joe Patti's, he's caught a few.

Post on Capt. Woody (which may be my new bar name in fact.)


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

This is a big eye we caught at Petronius years ago, at the time we thought it was a YF, if we had brought it in to scales and weighed it we would have most likely had an Alabama state record for big eye at the time, oh well.....I have the memories and the pics!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

The Green "E".... My most fond memory of that boat was the night we came back from the spur. Deadliest Catch conditions...


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

A little research on Mullet head and Fisheye and I can't find any picture's that even come close to the Woody.

So I see non fisherman bashing a seemingly very good fisherman, on a fishing forum? Do I have that right? Is this normal on this forum?

Good job to the Fisherman catching and sharing with us! To the non fisherman, put your pics where you mouth is or shut your pie hole!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Bert said:


> A little research on Mullet head and Fisheye and I can't find any picture's that even come close to the Woody.
> 
> So I see non fisherman bashing a seemingly very good fisherman, on a fishing forum? Do I have that right? Is this normal on this forum?


Pretty much sums it up nicely.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Bert said:


> A little research on Mullet head and Fisheye and I can't find any picture's that even come close to the Woody.
> 
> So I see non fisherman bashing a seemingly very good fisherman, on a fishing forum? Do I have that right? Is this normal on this forum?
> 
> Good job to the Fisherman catching and sharing with us! To the non fisherman, put your pics where you mouth is or shut your pie hole!


Smoove Moove their bluehoo.....


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Smoove Moove their bluehoo.....


Yep, where have we seen this before??????


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man all of this hater ass bullshit is stupid.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Man all of this hater ass bullshit is stupid.



Not if you know the whole story.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

joez said:


> not if you know the whole story.


x100


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What's the story?


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Heres an idea to settle this dispute, how bout the two opposing parties take me out on their boat (I'll provide the beer), and we'll fish an overnighter at the rigs and take pictures of every single fish caught while I learn a few tricks of the trade, than we can post the pics and let them speak for themselves. How bout it fellas? I'm down if you are.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Good trip Woody! Sorry I missed it and thanks for taking up my slack. I wouldn't worry about a few people talking smack, that's always gonna happen. I'm not a Captain, can't navigate, know very few knots, and have forgotten about more tuna, wahoo, dolphin, and blue marlin than all those fools, so just keep 'em coming and tight lines. BTW fellas this is a FISHING FORUM! All this BS is the reason ALOT of people left this site. It used to be good years ago but now it's like most clubs, just a bunch of grown ass men acting like children. If ya'll really knew how INSANE the tuna bite is where he was, you would really hate him even more!  Good job CAPTAIN SLAYER!!! You're my hero!:notworthy:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Not if you know the whole story.


Yep, That idiot talked down to people for years on here when he had no idea how to fish or hunt. When I say years I mean 4-5 at least. Its just coming in a full circle for him now.... He went as far as to create a new screen name called "Hateraide" just so he could talk down to people. At least Mullet Hunter or anyone else hasn't created a new screen name to screw with him...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The reason people call him out is because he is a compulsive liar as said before. He should still be banned due to some past comments IMO.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bert said:


> A little research on Mullet head and Fisheye and I can't find any picture's that even come close to the Woody.
> 
> So I see non fisherman bashing a seemingly very good fisherman, on a fishing forum? Do I have that right? Is this normal on this forum?
> 
> Good job to the Fisherman catching and sharing with us! To the non fisherman, put your pics where you mouth is or shut your pie hole!


hey hateraide, bluehoo, doucebag solutions, or whatever your alias is gonna be next....just becasue i dont post reports on here means im non-fisherman? go EAD and GFY!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Yep, That idiot talked down to people for years on here when he had no idea how to fish or hunt. When I say years I mean 4-5 at least. Its just coming in a full circle for him now.... He went as far as to create a new screen name called "Hateraide" just so he could talk down to people. At least Mullet Hunter or anyone else hasn't created a new screen name to screw with him...



yup! people on this forum that know me personally know i will say whatever i say on here i will say to somebody's face. call me an asshole all you want but we all know its the truth and people get all butthurt when people tell them the truth!


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> yup! people on this forum that know me personally know i will say whatever i say on here i will say to somebody's face. call me an asshole all you want but we all know its the truth and people get all butthurt when people tell them the truth!


OK, you're an a$$hole. :clapping:

Page 5, all posts by people that can't put up 2 pictures between them of any descent fish. At least put SOMETHING up that show's your even qualified (you certainly are not qualified right now) to bash his fish, or to show your fishing skills are up to his.

Then to top it of, you guy's are whining about what someone said last year or 2 yrs ago. Are any of you old enough to even drive yet? What's for lunch in the school cafeteria today?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> I agree, I wish y'all could "take it outside" and leave it off the forum.
> 
> Robert


+ 1 If you need a boxing/fighting ring let me know.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bert said:


> OK, you're an a$$hole. :clapping:
> 
> Page 5, all posts by people that can't put up 2 pictures between them of any descent fish. At least put SOMETHING up that show's your even qualified (you certainly are not qualified right now) to bash his fish, or to show your fishing skills are up to his.
> 
> Then to top it of, you guy's are whining about what someone said last year or 2 yrs ago. Are any of you old enough to even drive yet? What's for lunch in the school cafeteria today?


dont you have a deck to scrub hateraide?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sometimes it takes a Bigger/Better man to let the other fella have the last word.......


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> + 1 If you need a boxing/fighting ring let me know.


he wouldnt show up he would be to busy claiming his knowledge off others, managing deer herds, wakeboarding, getting multiple degrees, or cutting bait


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Realtor said:


> sometimes it takes a Bigger/Better man to let the other fella have the last word.......


so does that mean i can make up another screen name and ear rape everyone with with BS like bluehoo?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Bert said:


> OK, you're an a$$hole. :clapping:
> 
> Page 5, all posts by people that can't put up 2 pictures between them of any descent fish. At least put SOMETHING up that show's your even qualified (you certainly are not qualified right now) to bash his fish, or to show your fishing skills are up to his.
> 
> Then to top it of, you guy's are whining about what someone said last year or 2 yrs ago. Are any of you old enough to even drive yet? What's for lunch in the school cafeteria today?


Just an observation, but does running the cock pit make you a good fisherman, or does the guy running the bridge take that credit?


----------

